

Ask HN: Actionable steps to validate one's startup idea? - timedivers


======
nishankkhanna
I wrote about this on BrightJourney here:
[http://www.brightjourney.com/q/validating-business-idea-
inex...](http://www.brightjourney.com/q/validating-business-idea-
inexpensively-fast#answer-52179)

Here is the full post:

Part 1: Digital products (web apps, mobile apps, ebooks)

Preliminary: We're going to see if there is any competition. If you can't find
any competitors, there's likely not enough people willing to pony up the cash
for such a product.

I like to find existing markets, not try to create new ones.

Where to check if people have this itch that needs scratching:

Amazon Google Keyword Tool Example: if you're writing an ebook, check if
someone's selling something similar on Amazon. Is it fairly popular? Check the
reviews. Are people clamoring for something the book didn't address?

Process:

1\. Figure out what the exact value proposition is.

Your proposition should be an equation of cost vs. benefits that results in
the motivation of your prospect to buy.

Motivation to buy = Perceived benefits - Perceived costs

Your success depends on creating perceived benefits higher than what it costs
the end user.

You need to put yourself in the customer's shoes and keep asking yourself:
What's in it for me?

"Our product is designed nicer..." No! What's in it for me?

"Our product is faster..." No! What's in it for me?

"Our product is easier to use..." No! What's in it for me?

"Our product makes your content accessible across every device you own"...
Okay good, now we're getting somewhere.

2\. Create a landing page.

Use a tool like Instapage, LeadSquared, GumRoad or even Google Docs to create
a quick, dirty landing page to test out your value proposition. It should have
a form to collect emails. Don't let your OCD kick in at this stage with
regards to the design.

3\. Get 10 people to show interest.

I prefer not to sell to my own contacts for digital products because I feel
they will sign up to be notified just because we're friends. Instead, I tap
into online communities where my target audience is. Reddit, Facebook Groups,
Forums, LinkedIn etc.

Don't spam the communities -- be genuine and state you're building this
product and giving a discount to the early adopters.

If you can get 10 people to show interest, this idea is worth exploring
further.

Part 2: Physical products

Preliminary:

Step 1: Amazon is a goldmine to do research for a physical product. Find your
competitors and read the reviews.

Make a list of things people don't like about your competitor's product.

Step 2: We need to check if it's going to be easy to acquire customers in a
cost effective manner. Lets head over to Google Keyword Tool.

Check what the average CPC is for what you're trying to sell. This will help
you price your product as well. Using the CPC and the average conversion rate
in the segment, you can gain insight into how to price your product.

Process:

1\. Make a quick mockup of the product.

We aren't actually going to be shipping something in the validation phase, so
just creating a mockup is good enough.

2\. Setup a landing page with Shopify.

We're going to try and get people to pay us for real. So use a template and
create a quick site on Shopify. Alternatively, you could also just try and get
people to Paypal you if you want to keep it really simple. I prefer Shopify.

3.a Find 5 people willing to pay you in your network.

For physical products, I like to tap into any and all of my contacts and their
networks by just email at first. See if you can get 5 people willing to pony
up.

If you can't your own contacts to buy your physical product (and they fit your
target audience), it's not a good sign.

By now you must be saying "ummm, but I don't have the product to sell yet".

That's fine. We're not actually going to be keeping their money. You can
either refund their money back or if you get a great response, tell them
you're back-ordered and get the product quickly made and shipped.

3.b Find 5 people willing to pay you that are not in your network.

Use free AdWords credits to drive traffic to the landing page / Shopify site.
Pick targeted keywords to get an objective view of demand.

You can apply this validation approach to a service based business as well.
Instead of Amazon, you can use Craigslist to test out demand for your service.

------
BryanB55
1\. Define exactly who your ideal customer is. This should be very specific -
come up with an exact customer persona (e.g. Not just "people who have
businesses"). I like to find 30-50 real people that would be my ideal
user/customer.

2\. Reach out to those ideal customers anyway you can. Email, phone, twitter
or in person and try to setup a 5-10 minute phone call with them to describe
your idea, the problem you are solving and to find out how big of a problem it
is for them.

3\. Ask them if they would be willing to pay $x for whatever you are selling
(insert the price you plan to charge for X).

4\. If they say yes ask them if you can take their payment information right
now for a pre-order and they can help you build the product so it is perfect
for them and be the first to use it.. Literally take a check or credit card
information and charge them. I've found that customers may say they like your
idea and would buy it but the ultimate validation comes when money actually
exchanges hands. When you ask someone for money there are often other
objections and excuses that come up of why they can't buy it.

I'll also add that for a lot of people it can be very difficult to talk to
customers and get feedback. We tend to have a fear of hearing bad things about
our idea or simply not wanting to bother people. However, it's something you
have to fight through and just do it.

You'll also find that many people will be happy to talk to you for the 5-10
minutes that it takes. You'll likely get your best feedback from face to face
and phone conversations where they don't have time to craft out a carefully
worded email.

[edit: formatting]

------
byoung2
Assuming you have not built anything yet, or are in the process of building,
you could create a landing page that describes the idea. Start collecting
email addresses for interested customers. Start running AdWords campaigns
using relevant keywords to gauge interest in the product by comparing
clickthrough and signup rates for different ad variations. If you are not sure
what features are important to your users, you can run different campaigns
advertising different features (e.g. "Electronic light beer - tastes great" vs
"Electronic light beer - less filling") and track the success. After running a
few campaigns you should have some data to analyze. If you have no interest
(e.g. no clickthroughs, or lots of clickthroughs but no signups), you may have
a dud on your hands. If you have lots of signups in a short time, you may have
a winner. You can then build a prototype and ask people from your list to try
it and give feedback.

------
matryoshka
Do market research by checking out potential competition and find what niche
you can specialize in (narrower is way better than broad and all
encompassing). Go out and talk to your prospective customers. Get some kind of
commitment from those who are interested.

------
jackhammons
Ask people that don't care about you what they think.

